# almost zane's



## mikmis (Jan 12, 2007)

this is a 1920-1933 labled colorado near beer during the prohibition period from the ph.(zang's)brewing co. denver.colorado.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 13, 2007)

this is a link with a little history about the oldest brewery in colo. zangs http://www.americanbreweriana.org/history/zang.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice labeled bottle. if it woulda said Zane's I'd have been begging for it!


----------



## mikmis (Jan 13, 2007)

zane, i thought it was a zanes darn it, but its been in the basement for a while and and i couldn't remember for sure. when i dug it out i decided to post it anyway .im realy not sure how old it is they actualy started making them in 1915 and stopped in 1933 when the prohibition ended .


----------

